
Note to Entrpreneur's: It's Your Fault - epi0Bauqu
http://www.marksonland.com/2010/03/note_to_entrpreneurs_its_your_1.html
======
patrickk
"Didn't get that round of financing? Don't tell me the VC's are idiots or
didn't "get it." You didn't pitch it right. Or you went to them too early. Or
too late. VC's fund companies every day - they didn't fund your company.
That's your fault."

\- I disagree with this entirely. It's possible to pitch perfectly and not get
funded. How often do VCs get it wrong? 8/10 times according to the
conventional wisdom. Remember Google tried to licence their software to Yahoo
for a million dollars in the early days. VCs are motivated more by missed
opportunity (to other investors) than potential gain.

------
threepointone
>Entrepreneurs

[really sorry, but bad apostrophes get my goat]

